# Persian:  Khuda hafiz or allah hafiz



## panjabigator

Aziiz dost!  (Dear friends?)

Which one of these phrases do you use most: /allah 7afiz/ or /Xudaa 7afiz/?  In South Asia, the first is gaining popularity but I doubt it will ever supplant /Xudaa hafiz/.

Khudaa hafiz!


----------



## Alijsh

We never use *allâh* neither in spoken nor in written Persian. We have *xodâ* for it as well as *xodâvand* and some other synonyms usually used in poetry e.g. *parvardegâr*, *kerdegâr*, *âfarinande*, *âfaridegâr*

So we only say *xodâ-hâfez* and also *xodâ-negahdâr*.


----------



## Bienvenidos

Afghanistan differs from what Alijsh has mentioned.

*1) *We always say  *xodâ* *fez *(I write it as fez because we don't pronounce the h or the â)

*2) Xodâvand *is a fancier term that means something along the lines of Godliness or the state/kingdom of God...it's hard to explain.

*3) Parvardegâr *is used frequently as well, but I can only think of an insult that we use in Afghanistan:

*Parvardegâr marg betit
*(May God give you death, as in I hope you die)

*4) Xodâ-negahdâr *is a nice phrase but we don't say it much. It literally means God, he who takes care of us. 

*5) *And the *BIGGEST *difference, *in Afghanistan we ALWAYS use allâh in spoken language!!! (Just as much as xodâ!) 
*


----------



## panjabigator

So in Iran, you wouldn't say "insha Allah?"


----------



## Bienvenidos

panjabigator said:


> So in Iran, you wouldn't say "insha Allah?"



Hmm...I'm not sure what you mean by "insha." Maybe this phrase doesn't exist in Afghanistan...?


----------



## panjabigator

It means "if God wills it," I believe.


----------



## Bienvenidos

panjabigator said:


> It means "if God wills it," I believe.



Ohokay* išâ,* hmm I haven't heard that phrase so it must be strict to Iran. Although I thought Alijsh said, "Allâh" is never used in conversation.


----------



## Bienvenidos

An idiomatic note:

We say *Wi allâh (oui allah) *a lot as "Oh God!/ Oh gosh!"

As in I stubbed my toe and then I say, "Wi allâh!"

Someone tells me her grandmother just fell down the stairs, "Wi allâh!"

Etc.


----------



## Alijsh

Bienvenidos said:


> *1) *We always say *xodâ* *fez *(I write it as fez because we don't pronounce the h or the â)


We also say *xodâfez* in spoken Persian. *xodâhâfez* is bookish/written form.

*** 
As a side note, I can add three more words for God: *izad*, *yazdân*, *dâdâr*. However, from all these words I said, we only use *xodâ* in spoken language 



Bienvenidos said:


> *2) Xodâvand *is a fancier term that means something along the lines of Godliness or the state/kingdom of God...it's hard to explain.)


It means God. Ferdowsi says: be nâm-e xodâvand-e jânâfarin...


----------



## Alijsh

panjabigator said:


> So in Iran, you wouldn't say "insha Allah?"


They are two different cases. Yes we say *išâllâ* or its Persian translation *age Xodâ bexâd* (agar Xodâ bexâhad: If God wants)


----------



## Abbassupreme

Alijsh said:


> They are two different cases. Yes we say *išâllâ* or its Persian translation *age Xodâ bexâd* (agar Xodâ bexâhad: If God wants)


Beh omid e khodaa is used as well, isn't it?  Also, enshaa allaah is used in addition to ishaallaa, if not used just as much.  I've heard enshaa allaah FAR more frequently, however.


----------



## Abbassupreme

panjabigator said:


> It means "if God wills it," I believe.


Better translated as the equivalent to the English phrase "God willing".


----------



## linguist786

You would only really use "inshallah" if you're Muslim or if you're an Arab.

Parvardigaar is used in Urdu, and doesn't just mean "God", but we describe it in Urdu as "paalne waalaa" meaning "the one who looks after you", a bit like "rabb" (obviously this is suggesting God but the meaning is more than just that).


----------



## Alijsh

linguist786 said:


> Parvardigaar is used in Urdu, and doesn't just mean "God", but we describe it in Urdu as "paalne waalaa" meaning "the one who looks after you", a bit like "rabb" (obviously this is suggesting God but the meaning is more than just that).


*parvardegâr* is from verb *parvardan* which means "to foster". So it literally means what you said and suggests God. *âfaridegâr*, *kerdegâr*, *dâdâr* that I said above, literally mean "The Creator" something like Arabic Xâliq.


----------



## MOST-WANTED

panjabigator said:


> Aziiz dost!  (Dear friends?)


Dostane Aziz ( Dear Friends )
In Persian the noun comes before Adjective.
The points that I want to notice.
It is kHudaa / Allah Hafiz_het_ 

But the last part is dropped in spoken Language.
We have a very comman equivelant.*
Ba Amaane Khuda bashi *but in spoken Farsi(In Afghanistan) again we drop the Bashi.
So it is.
*Ba Amaane khuda !
*Amaan is the plural Amen (Safety).And Hafiz means also Safety.


Probably it should be Dar Amaane  Khuda bashi.
But I dont know why ba is used.
Any Idea bien or others ?


----------



## Alijsh

MOST-WANTED said:


> *Ba Amaane khuda !*


We also have it: *be amân-e xodâ*. As well as: *xeyr piš*


----------



## MOST-WANTED

Alijsh said:


> We also have it: *be amân-e xodâ*. As well as: *xeyr piš*


Well grammatically it should be Dar Amaan e Xoda.
Why is it ba  ?


----------



## Abbassupreme

MOST-WANTED said:


> Well grammatically it should be Dar Amaan e Xoda.
> Why is it ba ?


 
Not "baa", "beh".  Baa would make sense, though, since it DOES MEAN "with".  "beh" is "to".


----------



## linguist786

Alijsh said:


> *parvardegâr* is from verb *parvardan* which means "to foster". So it literally means what you said and suggests God. *âfaridegâr*, *kerdegâr*, *dâdâr* that I said above, literally mean "The Creator" something like Arabic Xâliq.


Wow - Thanks for teaching me that!
Nice little bit of folk etymology!


----------



## Bienvenidos

MOST-WANTED said:


> \
> *Ba Amaane khuda !
> *Amaan is the plural Amen (Safety).And Hafiz means also Safety.



  Yes, that's probably the most common way to say Goodbye here in Afghanistan. We pronounce it really fast and all together though, don't you think?   I would write it like this:
*Bâmânexodâ

*Feel free to disagree with me, though, everyone 

Also, I'm not sure if this is because my family speaks Pashto or not, but we say:

*xodey pâmân *--> Goodbye (as you can see the *xodâ* root, Persian and Pashto are very similar!)

  This forum is great! I love talking about our language!!


----------



## Alijsh

MOST-WANTED said:


> Well grammatically it should be Dar Amaan e Xoda.
> Why is it ba ?


Have you heard this idiomatic expression: *be amân-e xodâ sepordan*. I think, *be amân-e xodâ* is shortened of  *be amân-e xodâ misepâram-at*.  به امان خدا سپردن - به امان خدا می*سپارمت


----------

